# Looking into a 3d background



## 65GMbuna (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello, Im looking into creating a 3d background with styrofoam and cement. I'm wondering how one goes about hiding the heaters, pump intakes, etc. I see some folks curve the background then use some kind of grate to allow water through?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are some DIY backgrounds in the C-F Library under the Do It Yourself section that may be helpful.

If this is for your 65G tank, you may want to consider buying one of the pre-fab slim line type backgrounds since they take up little space.

The disadvantage to hiding equipment behind the background is that you lose swimming space for the fish and it's almost impossible to clean out any debris behind the background if the space is narrow.


----------

